
How would you sell a comb to a bald person? - dardien
https://medium.com/paper-planes/how-would-you-sell-a-comb-to-a-bald-person-37b6adc5b23e#.garn7bkmu
======
sharemywin
collectors item. melt it down for raw materials. add it to a stick to make it
a back-scratcher.

